# Opera farewell lines



## HT_hps (9 d ago)

I’m looking for suitable operatic farewells to use for a retiring long-serving opera conductor. There are plenty associated with death, (which aren’t suitable!) but trying to think of some that offer blessing/good wishes…
Any ideas?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Marie's _Il faut partir _from *La Fille du Régiment* might be a good choice.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Falstaff, final ensemble. It's the best choice to finish a career.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

I like Handel's _Go, my faithful soldier, go _from _Theodora_*.*


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

"Soave sia il vento" from _Così fan tutte_


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

ewilkros said:


> "Soave sia il vento" from _Così fan tutte_


Perfect ewilkros!

Here’s what it sounds like:





Loosely translated:
May the breeze be gentle
May the waves be calm
May every element
Smile in favor
To your every wish


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

It’s Mozart’s (Da Ponte’s) equivalent to the Irish Farewell.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The buona sera ensemble from Barber is fun (but that's probably not the sentiment you are looking for!)

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Very joyous


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Wotan


----------



## nikallaw12 (9 d ago)

TRUTH! That chord flays me to my lambbones.
(My top choice was the Traumpantomime from Hansel and Gretel... but like La Boheme, it's rarely done right.)


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Tornami a vagheggiar from Alcina isn't directly a farewell, but spectacular and inviting to something new and pleasant.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

And if we discuss a transition to another stage or level, I think _Voglio tempo_ from _Il trionfo del tempo e del disinganno is _suitable.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

_Foretes paisibles _from _Les indes galantes._


----------



## HT_hps (9 d ago)

Thank you all so much! Plenty to explore now… I knew the collective minds of this group could help me!


----------

